

AddyMate - a smart address book with enhanced privacy controls - rajdeepj

Hi all,<p>I'd like to get the HN community's feedback on a web service I've built out of the Washington, D.C. area - www.addymate.com. You can use the code ADDYINVITE to signup &#38; access the features.<p>AddyMate is a FREE service that helps you easily lookup your contacts in one place by keeping them insync with your Google &#38; Yahoo address books. It is also a place to safely share your contact info with others while controlling who all can see which details using AddyMate’s enhanced privacy settings.<p>AddyMate supports the linking of your Facebook &#38; LinkedIn accounts so that you can automatically connect with your social &#38; professional connections on AddyMate when they sign up as well.<p>It has all the functionalities you'd expect from a contact management service that's relevant in a socially connected world via a easy &#38; intuitive user interface built to quickly get you in touch with your contacts:<p>- Full 2-way contact sync with Google &#38; Yahoo; 
- Sharing your contact details with your Facebook &#38; LinkedIn connections; 
- Finding &#38; merging duplicate contacts; 
- Address book import from Hotmail, Outlook &#38; Windows Mail; 
- Access to your contacts from your phone.<p>Looking forward to hearing from you.
Thanks,<p>Rajdeep
======
sushumna
Hi Rajdeep, neat UI. Just logged in and its an useful App for me. Btw, need ur
opinion on my Idea in my post <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2437872>

